# Photo Disappeared from My Post



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2015)

Yesterday afternoon I posted a picture of a spider web in the Random Photo thread.  Today it's gone.  the post is still there but the photo is gone.  I uploaded the photo from my computer using the Manage Attachements function.

See post #1937 in that thread.  I reposted the picture in post #1962.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe one of the mods got offended and pulled the photo...?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Maybe one of the mods got offended and pulled the photo...?



...and left the other spider web photos untouched?...

Also, I would expect a notification if they did.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 31, 2015)

I am perplexed.  I commented on your pic yesterday, and then it disappeared today.

Lovely pic, will dig deeper.  There was nothing offensive about it.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks, DL


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 1, 2015)

Was it your picture or did you take it (copy/paste) from the internet?
Any picture you do not own, can be taken back anytime the owner wants it back.
This happens quite regularly.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 1, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Was it your picture or did you take it (copy/paste) from the internet?
> Any picture you do not own, can be taken back anytime the owner wants it back.
> This happens quite regularly.



I took the picture personally.


----------

